# No good deed and so forth



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Pulled into a job. The house was crappy. I replaced seats and springs in a peerless kitch faucet. The guy turned the main off and back on for me. All in all I was there 15 minutes. So I cut the guy a break on the service call. I knocked about 30 bucks off what it would have been. Then as he's writing his check, I notice his checking register. $25,000.00!! Dang. Shoulda charged him full price!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why did you leave so much money on the table ... At least next time you can invoice for the whole 25 k


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Best to leave business an emotional void. There are times I consider, and have done similar, then when I slow down I think about how much more money I could have to play with if I had not cut breaks.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why don't you not worry about what you "think" he's got, and concentrate on providing value for a fair price. 

For all out you know, it might be his life savings. 

He also may be writing a check every month for care for his mother to the tune of 3 grand. And he's worried sick that he'll be out of money in less than a year.

If one of my guys expressed to me what you posted, he'd be looking for another job.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

A check register? lol...I think he played you. Guess how.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why don't you not worry about what you "think" he's got, and concentrate on providing value for a fair price.
> 
> For all out you know, it might be his life savings.
> 
> ...


Really? I gave him a break even price for us. You would seriously fire someone for being charitable? Or are you saying your policy is that you DON'T charge more than a break even price for your work? 

I'm very self conscious about how I come across so if I've handled this situation poorly please let me know how. Cause I'd hate to think that my boss would have reasonable cause to question my work ethic for something that I felt ok about. 

As for the observation that he sitting on a decent bankroll...that clearly touched a nerve. I wasn't making any inferences about his financial well being...just making an observation.

I guess I was just pointing out how things aren't always as they seem. And you've obviously made that point even better by enumerating some of the things that may be going on in that guys life. 

So I guess...my ONE question for you is: what part of this is grounds for dismissal?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know what your company policy is as far as invoicing. If you have leeway to alter the pricing, and felt it was the right thing to do, have at it.

My concern was that after you saw the guys checkbook, you stated that you should have charged him full price. 

I'm all about giving back, and lending a hand where it's needed. But, I interpreted it as you felt remorse for not charging more money, when you thought you could have after you looked at his checkbook. To me, that is inhumane and unconscionable.

Grounds for dismissal? I don't want someone who thinks like that working for me.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I don't know what your company policy is as far as invoicing. If you have leeway to alter the pricing, and felt it was the right thing to do, have at it.
> 
> My concern was that after you saw the guys checkbook, you stated that you should have charged him full price.
> 
> ...


That's what you want and need an employee that will take all the customers money and give it to you


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why don't you not worry about what you "think" he's got, and concentrate on providing value for a fair price.
> 
> For all out you know, it might be his life savings.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn’t fire a person over this though it would inform me that I need to watch a trend. I am all about empathy when sympathy becomes acceptable with an” I think” situation it most likely happens frequently with the discounts and discounted rates.

I still would not fire in that situation as it suggests that more training is necessary and I have neglected my job as a manager or superviser.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't get upset with these guys Plumbersteve! I have done the same thing with customers and made the same "observation" as you did when I saw their balance.
You did the right thing in my book, I am very charitable when I see the need and I'm always *blessed* with more work as a result!
And I can't be fired because I am the Boss...... when the wife not in the office. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Phew. I feel better now knowing that you and I think alike. Though its safe to say our communication methods are a bit different. 

I work for one man with a big heart. He's taught me that it's ok to give someone a break if I can reasonably assume that they need it. 

I must be naive. I don't believe that there are people who would scale up their prices based on sq footage of the cust's house. THAT is unimaginable to do. Not unimaginable to joke about...which is why it never would have occurred to me that someone could not read the sarcasm...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Pulled into a job. The house was crappy. I replaced seats and springs in a peerless kitch faucet. The guy turned the main off and back on for me. All in all I was there 15 minutes. So I cut the guy a break on the service call. I knocked about 30 bucks off what it would have been. Then as he's writing his check, I notice his checking register. $25,000.00!! Dang. Shoulda charged him full price!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Pulled into a job. The house was crappy. I replaced seats and springs in a peerless kitch faucet. The guy turned the main off and back on for me. All in all I was there 15 minutes. So I cut the guy a break on the service call. I knocked about 30 bucks off what it would have been. Then as he's writing his check, I notice his checking register. $25,000.00!! Dang. Shoulda charged him full price!!


 i 've done the same thing, in the past but not any more. a few reasons i don't any more. 1. any call backs you fault or not, full price you dont feel so bad. 2. say it was the same call. and things started going south would you rise the price. 3. just because your well practiced at repairs, it should not cost you. btw when i do fast repairs and think it may be a problem. i'll go strighten the truck, do my paperwork, set up next job. etc.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I never judge a home owner by the looks of the house. I was sent to a guys house a while back to replace a disposer. The place was a dump. ant were marching across the counter into the sink and out the other side. The floor was sticky and i sold the job for the highest amount i could get with every up sell i could do. It took 45 min to clean out a place to work. I was shocked to get the job. Then when I was done the guy asked I look at his bathroom sink. I sold a new sink and faucet. I made my money for the day and half the next. I didn't feel bad at all. I am betting nobody else would even walk in the place. I have gotten more bs from million dollar home owners over prices than a owner who lives in filth. I have helped elderly, young couples starting out and poor. I feel good about it. These same people will be the first to tell friends and family how much you helped them. I have gotten a full bath remodel after repairing a kitchen faucet with a senior discount with a coupon on top. Replaced a water main from curb key in after doing a kitchen faucet repair also. I always do a quick home inspection for free.  thats the money maker.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Just make it up next time he calls you.. With that type of a break he will probably call you back


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

It is none of my business how much money a customer may or may not have.

Am I providing enough value for the money?

Does the customer recognize that value?

What options can I provide for the customer if the means to do the job are a challenge.

$25,000 is nothing. Talk to me when they have miillions and still don't find value in your service.


----------

